# Platy showing signs of stress.



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a platy that is the last of a trio and I think I need to put her down.
My water stats are 0amm 0 no2 and 40 no3 8.0ph 85degF. She has been hiding 24/7 and I have yet to see her eat for about week now. She looks very fat but no discoloration or pine coning. She fits on the bottom mostly and moves her fins very rapidly and appears to be breathing very fast. I recently got a new thermometer and noticed that it is 5 degrees hotter than my old one. I lowered the temp on my heater and have been keeping an eye on the other fish. My swords seem to be pretty skittish but otherwise healthy. All the rest are business as usual so I'm convinced it’s either loneliness or an internal problem. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

I do have a 1.5gal tank that I could quarantine her in but I’m unsure how to go about filling it, as well as I don’t have a heater or filter for it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should lower the temp some as they would be better at 78 to 80. It could be caused by various things. She could be pregnant and getting ready to give birth. She might be constipated ( what are you feeding) She could internal parasites.

I wouldn't put her in the small bowl without a heater and filter, it could just make it worse. If she has something you would have to treat the entire tank anyway.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

I've already started lowering the temp. As for food I feed all my fish a large variety of food. I feed standard topical flakes, algae tabs, freeze-dried bloodworms, shrimp pellets, formula 2 frozen, frozen blood worms, fresh spinach, fresh zucchini.


----------

